# problems when connecting a wm5/wm6 device by using odccm

## g.laber

Hello everyone,

there is a lot written about conecting wm5/6 devices to linux. Nearly everything ends in errors.

Today I tried connecting my HTC Kaiser (wm6) again.

I am using the syce overlay added by layman.

(Add the following line to "/etc/layman/layman.cfg" in section "overlays"

http://synce.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/synce/dist/gentoo/synce-wm5-layman.xml)

I installed the packages synce-gnome and the dependes packages for this ebuild (incl. odccm).

My system is running on an suspend-2.6.22-Kernel, so it is not recommanded to install usb-rndis-lite from synce-overlay.

When I start odccm (with -f optin) I get the following message after a few seconds:

** (odccm:6830): DEBUG: PDA network interface discovered! udi='/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_80_00_60_0f_e8_00'

in dmesg is written:

eth2: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:1d.7-3.3, RNDIS device, 80:00:60:0f:e8:00

Device driver usbdev1.14_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev1.14_ep82 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev1.14_ep03 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

On the internet there are you will find the following  solutions:

1) Disable the Networkmanger (I did by shutting it down via the init-script before starting odccm)

2) Disable Firewall and do not close port 990 (I do not have a firewall)

I found something that was never written in the error description:

ifconfig prints out the following:

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 80:00:60:0F:E8:00  

          inet addr:169.254.2.2  Bcast:169.254.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::8200:60ff:fe0f:e800/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:5671 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:5671

          TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:1000 (1000.0 b)

The Errors in by RX packets are counting up very fast. 

Who has an idea what to do?

Greetings

g.laber

----------

## g.laber

Hello folks,

yesterday, I tried again to sync my HTC Kaiser (T-Mobile Vario 3) with Evolution 2.

I used the actual Synce-Version of the Synce-Overlay and followed the Gentoo Instructions of the Synce-Wiki.

Everything worked fine.

I tried a 2.6.24-Kernel (tuxonice-Version). Importent is, to aktivate the USB-network-Interface for Active-Sync-Devices in the kernelconfig  (under device-driver -> network interfaces). In Earlier Versions you had to install some modules under usb-gadget-support.

 After the gentoo-Install-Manual, you can follow the the Setup-Instructions, which are Distribution-independend. In my opinion, you should use the console-tools (msynctool) for the fist try because you get a better error-output. After configuring everything you can use the multisync-gui (ebuild in app-pda). In the gui, it is easier to handle conflicts while syncing.

The Nautilus-extention (synce:///) does not work for me at the moment.

Syncing contact, calendar an tasks works good with evolution.

Greetings

Malte

----------

## PssD

Hy,

ahrr, i can`t bring odccm to act like it should do. always getting just this one line:

 *Quote:*   

> ** (odccm:13293): DEBUG: PDA network interface discovered! udi='/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_80_00_60_0f_e8_00'

 

What i tried so far is: turning of my firewall, checking the ip`s, trying both synce-0.11 and synce-9999.

I don`t have networkmanager installed, but i emerged usb-rndis-lite and synce with the layman ebuild.

a network interface is created (eth3), but pls complains that no interface is connected.

i am using 2.6.24-tuxonice-r4.

Do You still have this usb_gadget support in the kernel? or any other special options, i might have foregotten?

And what modules do You use?

I have a xda orbit2, i think it is the same as a htc polaris.

A friend of mine got it working under ubuntu.

Would be very thankfull for any hint.

----------

## g.laber

Hello,

in my kernel-config, usb-Gadget is completely deactivated.

In older versions ob synce, you had to activate usb-gadget for getting the Ethernet-Gadget.

Now you can/have to deactivate all the gadget-stuff an use the cdc_ether module from

"Device Drivers" -> "Network device support" -> "USB Network Adapters" -> "Host for RNDIS an ActiveSync Devices".

This Module ist marked as EXPERIMENTAL so you have to activate "Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" in the section "General Setup".

For me, I installed the usb-rndis instead of the usb-rndis-lite. At one point, I do not know the differences between the two packages at the other point, I think that I got compilation errors while building the lite module.

Also remember the patches, you have to apply to the rndis_host.c file of the kerne-source like this.

I hope these lines help you to get it to work.

Greeting from Berlin/Germany

g.laber

----------

## PssD

Hey,

BIG THANK YOU!

I deactivated the usb-gadget thing, took the kernel rndis module not the usb-rndis-lite and changed the lines in rndis_host.c as You said 

and tadaaa its working. pls is showing my device finally, harr harr harr. 

Thougth using usb-rndis-lite i wouldn`t have to patch the kernel.

After some glorious moments, there was another problem.

I tried msynctool, but i cannot get the app-pda/libopensync-plugin-synce emerged.

I heard that this is an old plugin?

But I will need it to sync with msynctool as a member?

I am using kde-kontact and i have a plugin for this. it is shown when doing msynctool --listplugins but no plugin for synce.

sync-engine complains as written in this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-687380-highlight-syncengine.html

I found this russian site and i could solve(?) this with downloading the config.xml. but i am really not able to speak russian, so i am not sure.

Maybe You can explain how You have got msynctool to work.

You already helped a lot! Thanks!

All the best from Hamburg.  :Smile: 

edit:

now i found out that sync-opensync-plugin is part of sync-engine.

i copied synce-opensync-plugin-2x.py/synce-opensync-plugin-3x.py to /usr/lib/opensync/python-plugins/ but msynctool still doesn`t list the synce-opensync-plugin.

----------

